# Bahnsteig-Durchsagen aufnehmen, aber womit



## sheeba1507 (9. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für mein Hobby ( virtuelle Modell-Eisenbahn EEP ) benötige ich noch diverse Aufnahmen
von Bahnsteig-Durchsagen wie z.B. "Auf Gleis 7 hat Einfahrt der ....." oder
"Hamburg HBf, hier ist Hamburg HBf, der eingefahrene ...." und so ähnliche.

Diese Durchsagen müssen ganz speziell sein und zu meinen Bahnhöfen sowie
deren Gleis-Nummern passen.
Dabei kommen schon eine Menge Durchsagen zusammen.

Ich habe versucht, die Aufnahmen mit VideoDeluxe 2003/2004 Sound-Aufnahme
selber zu erstellen, hat aber nicht ganz get.

Kennt jemand eine Freeware, die auch Aufnahmen mit Hall (für Bahnhofs-Hallen)
unterstützt ?
Oder hat jemand so eine Art Tonstudio und die Zeit, mir diese Aufnahmen (*.wav)
zu erstellen (gegen eine nicht zu hohe Gegenleistung) ?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## chmee (9. August 2007)

Audacity ist Freeware und den Hall kann man nach der Aufnahme reinrechnen.

Ich kann diese Aufnahmen machen. Schick mir doch ne PM mit den Daten.

Vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## mr_arrogant (9. August 2007)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus HH um dir diese Aufnahmen mit Professionellen Equipment zu besorgen, außer du brauchst was von einem HBF aus Hessen  
ich könnte dir aber anbieten verschiedene Aufnahmen nach einer Vorgabe zu mischen und mit entsprechenden Effekten zu versehen wi z.B. eine Mischung aus einem einfahrenden oder stehenden Zug samt einer Ansage etc.



mfg
mr-d


----------



## sheeba1507 (9. August 2007)

@mr_arrogant

Geräusche von einfahrenden Zügen o.ä. werden nicht benötigt.
Diese werden durch die EEP-Software selbst erzeugt.
Lediglich die Durchsagen (meist mit Hall) sind maßgebend.

@chmee

Audacity könnte sogar schon irgendwo auf meinem Rechner liegen, muß ich mal
nachschauen.
Was meinst du mit nachträglich reinrechnen ?

Ein Beispiel für eine Aufnahme könnte so ablaufen :

a - Lautsprecher geht an und es ertönt zuerst der typische Dreiklang (Zweiklang)
b - "Achtung am Gleis 7, es hat Einfahrt der ICE 749 aus Stuttgart zur Weiterfahrt
     nach Hamburg über Hannover und Bremen. Bitte Vorsicht bei der Einfahrt"

a - Lautsprecher geht an und es ertönt zuerst der typische Dreiklang (Zweiklang)
b - "Köln Hauptbahnhof, hier Köln Hauptbahnhof Gleis 7. Der eingefahrene ICE 749
     fährt weiter nach Hamburg über Hannover und Bremen. Sie haben Anschluß an
    den Regional-Express nach Dortmund auf Gleis 14 sowie an den IC 4397 nach
    Oldenburg über Hannover und Bremen am Bahnsteig gegenüber."

Da diese Ansagen für jeden Bahnhof und für jedes Gleis individuell gestaltet werden
müssen, und wenn man bedenkt, daß auf meiner Großanlage ca. 15 große bis kleine
Bahnhöfe vorhanden sind, ist die Anzahl der Durchsagen schon sehr hoch.

Hinzu kommen dann noch die Abfahrt-Durchsagen. Dabei werden mit Hall die
Durchsagen für Gleis 1 bis Gleis 26 und ohne Hall von Gleis 1 bis Gleis 10 benötigt.

Desweiteren kommen noch jeweils 2 Durchsagen hinzu, wenn die Zugfahrt in dem
Bahnhof endet und die Ausfahrt auf ein Abstellgleis erfolgt.

Nun kann sich jeder vorstellen, um welche Größenordnung diese Arbeit geht.
Sollte trotzdem jemand Lust und Zeit haben, diese Durchsagen aufzunehmen,
so möchte er mir aber vorab eine Art Kosten-Voranschlag mitteilen.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## mr_arrogant (9. August 2007)

sheeba1507 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit nachträglich reinrechnen ?


Ich denke er meint einfach nur die entsprechende Aufnahme mit einem Hall zu untermalen oder eben etwaige Soundlines mit einem hall zu versehen.


			
				sheeba1507 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun kann sich jeder vorstellen, um welche Größenordnung diese Arbeit geht. Sollte trotzdem jemand Lust und Zeit haben, diese Durchsagen aufzunehmen,
> so möchte er mir aber vorab eine Art Kosten-Voranschlag mitteilen.


Also ich könnte dir gerne vom HBF Frankfurt am Main/Offenbach ein paar Aufnahmen besorgen, momentan ist nur mein Richtmikrofon noch in Reperatur 

Also Kohle würde ich nicht verlangen dafür, habe eh immer meinen Laptop dabei (für die Arbeit) von daher passt das schon 


mfg
mr-d


----------



## sheeba1507 (9. August 2007)

Danke für das Angebot.

Leider kann ich auf meiner derzeitigen Anlage lediglich einen Kopfbahnhof
unterbringen und habe mich für Stuttgart entschieden. Sorry.

Aber vieleicht mach ich irgendwann mal eine weitere Anlage, wo ich dann den
Bahnhof Frankfurt samt Umgebung (z.B. Flughafen) nachbaue.
Dann komme ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurück.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## mr_arrogant (9. August 2007)

Klar kein Thema, meld dich einfach bei bedarf


----------

